# Java / J2EE jobs in singapore [ banking Services Domain ]



## 82.kishore (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi All !

This is kishore from hyderabad,india.I have 5 years of IT software development experience in Java / J2EE technologies and at present am looking to continue my career in singapore by working for any bank or services employer.

Please guide me the best way to start my furthur career in singapore.Please do provide your valuable suggestions how can i start my job search.Please let me know 

Awaiting reply.

Regards
kishore


----------

